# Fertilizer Still In Decline



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

DTN.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/crops/article/2016/09/14/fertilizer-prices-plunging


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Both of our local co-ops have priced their fertilizers for upcoming growing season, and customers have been advised they WILL NOT be lowering them, regardless of what price declines may be ahead. Their reasoning is the volatility in market fluctuations makes it impossible to guarantee a profit. My brother has been throwing around the idea of buying our fertilizer right out of Savage MN and hauling it home. He'd have to build a shed for it, but the cost savings should pencil that out first year. I personally don't have time in the spring to be mixing N P and K, but I will if brother tells me to.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

stack em up said:


> Both of our local co-ops have priced their fertilizers for upcoming growing season, and customers have been advised they WILL NOT be lowering them, regardless of what price declines may be ahead. Their reasoning is the volatility in market fluctuations makes it impossible to guarantee a profit. My brother has been throwing around the idea of buying our fertilizer right out of Savage MN and hauling it home. He'd have to build a shed for it, but the cost savings should pencil that out first year. I personally don't have time in the spring to be mixing N P and K, but I will if brother tells me to.


nieghbor spreads the N,P & K seperatly.More trips yes but prly not much time difference if not set up for mixing.Can change ratios easy enough also.You could spread P&K in the fall and N in spring


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

A couple guys with pit barns arn't that happy about lower fert prices as they sell manure based on what commercial fert price is.The cost of hauling it out stayed the same.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

stack em up said:


> Both of our local co-ops have priced their fertilizers for upcoming growing season, and customers have been advised they WILL NOT be lowering them, regardless of what price declines may be ahead. Their reasoning is the volatility in market fluctuations makes it impossible to guarantee a profit.
> 
> ......


Similar statement hereabouts. Their reasoning: They took big hits over the past five years and need to re-coop their losses!

Me too! But how???????

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

most coops are filled up already at higher prices and they are not willing to take a hit on it.When they refill for spring it should be cheaper if it can wait.I like my P&K on in fall for corn.I can shift my alfalfa spreading to early spring.


----------

